# Browning Stock?



## todd1584 (Feb 19, 2009)

Im trying to order a browning buckmark camper stainless through a local shop but the guy says the system is dried up right now... He said that his multiple distributors have not got any in since decemeber! Anyone with any knowledge know when they might be putting some more out? Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I think right now all gun related industries are having a hard time keeping supply meeting the demand. Have you looked on-line? I know when I was looking for my SIG last week and this week, one of our members here that works for a gun shop was looking for me also. She said her distributors were all on back order, but I was able to find the gun on-line. You may be able to do the same.


----------



## todd1584 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have looked on the online gun stores they are out of stock as well. I did find it on an auction site but have had a few bad experiences with auctions. I found the gun at a Jays store downstate but I had allready used my purchase permit on a xd-9... I could go back to the jays downstate but they want about 70 bucks more for it and I would have to drive 3 hours to get it and unless i called ahead there is no guarantee they would have it in stock still... so im hoping i can get one through this local place within a month or so.. im just impatient and would love to know how long its gonna be.. but it seems no one knows...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If you can swing the extra $70 and don't mind the drive, I'd say it's worth it. Instead of wasting your time searching high and low, hoping that a gun will come in stock or that you can find one on-line, you'd have spent some drive time and extra cash and be showing us pictures of your gun and giving us a range report.


----------

